# Something I'm sure is impossible with a photo (pic heavy)



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it possible to sex these Oophaga pumilio “bastimentos” by the photos? I understand that most pums are sexed by calling. I've heard you can tell by looking at the throats with a joule. Thanks in advance for any help.

Frog 1


Frog 2




Frog 3



Frog 4


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Frogs 3 & 4 COULD be male, but so could the first two. There really is no easily recognizable difference for pumilio, outside of a male that is confirmed as a caller, or one that displays obvious discoloration of the vocal sac.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Dane said:


> Frogs 3 & 4 COULD be male, but so could the first two. There really is no easily recognizable difference for pumilio, outside of a male that is confirmed as a caller, or one that displays obvious discoloration of the vocal sac.


Thanks for the quick reply, the seller said he's heard 3 and 4 call, but not sure which it is as he hasn't visual confirmed. They are in the same tank though. 

He's heard nothing from 1 and 2, which are in another tank. I like 2 and 4 so he's going to put them in separate deli cups in his proven pair tank and see how they react for me and then the other two as well in another proven tank.

I know the seller and he's an honest person, I just want to be sure I get a pair. He's new at sexing pums as this is his first offspring from two pairs he bought.

I'm new to pums, but have been keeping leucs, tincs, epips and teribilis for about 5 years now. I'm ready to step up to getting a pair of pums.


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm. The throat thing never worked well for me. Pumilio are tough. Good luck.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anyone that is good at sexing pumilio. I certainly am not. However, I am finding that size and girth don't always matter. What I have seemed to notice on frogs that I think are female and then actually turn out to be, is that they have a longer torso in proportion to the rest of their body. Sometimes when they get fat, the longer torso gets harder to see.
If you have the choice of 4, get the one that is noticeably longer in body. If their proportions are all the same, he probably has 4 males. (Which wouldn't be unusual, especially for me  ) Putting them in with known pairs is a good idea, but some males still won't call and be mis-IDed as females. Males will also call at other males, so it still doesn't help in finding a female.

Good luck, nice yellow bastis like those are tough to find.


----------

